# Potsie's Udder, what do you think?



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is Potsie (Buttin'Heads Too Chamber Pot)'s udder this AM. What do you think?










She wasn't standing right for the rear sorry. She's slightly lopsided in this picture as well..









She his a VERY Wide area of attachment in the rear as well. I'm thrilled about that!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

From the first pic it looks wonderful.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I only snapped one of the rear and that was it. It didn't turn out well. Her legs were too close together for starters.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it!!! She is definately a good lookin girl back there!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!! She is looking better and better as she fills. I'd filled her at 3 weeks and she looked good, but this time was even better. By show day she might be spectacular! I do hope so. She's entered.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

VERY NICE!!! She looks great,you should do well at the shows.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, I am eager to see how they all do.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Overall it looks nice!! Good luck at the shows (but not too much luck since we are both going :lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, I can't wait to take mine but there's going to be some very stiff competition. I don't expect to win, but placing sure would be nice. Winning would be FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL ditto on that one Ashley!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

EEEEEEKKKKK it is only 21 days till the show!!!! We are going to pick up our new trailer this Friday, then we are going to make some modifications to it so hopefully it will be ready to roll!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We've talked about working on ours for the show but I doubt seriously it'd be done before the show. 

I hope my girls and boys look good at show time. I'll be worrying so much about it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol I am afraid to clip in this flip floppy weather. But I sooooo badly want to see what is under all that fur!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

ME TOO!!!!! I don't want to clip them and then it freeze or something crazy and then I'm freaking out trying to keep them warm but I don't want to wait till right before the show and walk in with them in butchered coats either.  Black is so hard to clip anyway! Seriously I should be clipping Blossom now!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I clipped their necks for blood drawing and the black ones look so funny lol. I will clip them with a longer blade I guess :greengrin: I don't want any goat popsicles in this weather!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Potsie's udder looks great!!!
I am having the same issue, I really don't know if I want to shave them with the weather so up and down. I don't think I will be clipping any juniors. I haven't decided what to do. I do have coats, but still I don't want any to get sick form being clipped to soon. :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not clipping any young juniors. Mostly yearlings. Who are you bringing Tina? 

I think Potsie definatly has a chance to place in the final lineup!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

For the juniors, I am bringing Robyn, Eazy and Charity. And I will not be clipping them either, now that I know others aren't. I am so relieved!

For Seniors, I am still unsure, I have several to kid in the next week and need to wait to see their udder after freshening. But I am sure to bring Shamrock, she freshened with a very nice udder, and Warpaint didn't freshen yet, but I love what I am seeing so far. And I hope to bring at least two more Seniors. So three juniors, and 4 seniors to this showing.

Tina


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you taking any bucks? I am hoping to show 4 of my bucks (two in each class)


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

We thought about taking the bucks to this one, but decided not to. At least right now, we are thinking no. I may, just may bring Sharpie and Pisces. But I am bringing a doe along that may kid while I am there, as she will be to close to due date to leave behind, maybe two depending on their dates. So I may have my hands full with them to worry about bring bucks too. I don't know yet for sure about the boys. :shrug: 
Teena said I could use her two kidding pens for my goats as they are right under the barn/apartment we will be sleeping in, just in case they do kid. So that will be nice!  

Gosh I wish your email was working!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a barn apartment there???? Can we share! lol I am bringing a doe who will be kidding around then too. We are not too sure about Chenille's due date as she has a pretty big udder already...

I wish my email was working too! I check it like a zillion times a day and am dissapointed to find no emails in it. I had no idea it wasn't even working :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ashley I just realized that I hijacked your thread. So sorry about that!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, her daughter recently moved out of the apartment above the barn and Teena said that me and the girls could spend the night there. It is right above her kidding area, so that will be nice in case my does decide to have their babies while we are there. I can bring the baby monitor and listen too. Eowyn had quads last time and needed assistance, so I am worried sick about her again this year as she is huge once again.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah Sorry Ashley!
Chelsey, I so wish your email was working....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No you guys keep going! I love where this is going! I LOVE talking about shows! I've entered Rue and Lark for the show but may bring Cruiser too if he seems up to it by show time.

I've entered Cha-Cha too but she's a hairy mess. If I don't clip her it won't be wise to bring her. I could substitute her with another doe like Plenty or Sarah.

I also entered Potsie, Contredanse, Blossom, Minuet and Hera but Hera is dry on one side so she's being scratched and Faith will be taken instead.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I may bring my whole herd, I'll have to see though. I certainly won't show that many but if I bring 4 bucks - one will have to stay alone. And I need to bring my preggo does. And my milkers, and the babies that are still gonna be nursing on some of the does I will show. So I may just pack everyone up lol. I already entered to get the low fees lol. But I may be making several substitutions...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Laura was talling up the list yesterday. I've alread told her about one substitution I'm doing. Hera for Faith. 

I'm certainly not bringing them all but I will bring several. I plan to leave the kids at home that I can anyway. Some of the youngest ones may come but we'll have to see. I'm brining 2 or 3 bucks and that'll still leave several here. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I still have to send in some registration papers on some of my goats, so I haven't been able to give her their Reg. #'s yet. She is trying to do everything perfectly so we don't have paper work errors cause everyone knows they are NO FUN! 

You'll have several bucks still at home because you are a buck collector! I am seriously thinking I want to keep my buck #'s at or under 5. Which is hard because there are so many wonderful bucks for sale but I have to say NO NO NO NO NO lol. I am at 6 right now so I need to weed one of them out.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I have too many bucks and I do have one up for sale and will possibly have more in the future. Who knows with me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to therapy for it (j/k lol) it is a very hard habbit to break.... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha My problem is I'm not looking or any, they either find me or I keep them!!! YIKES!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol I am sure once some baby bucks are born out of some of my does I will want to keep them! Since I added Senshi to my herd I realized just how big those "baby" bucks get!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, some you can't help refusing to wether and if they don't sell immediately they linger and then you start to think.... gosh he's nice. I need to use him on some does.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ashley, Potsie's udder looks wonderful!!! SOOO nice. 

You guys are making me so jealous. I WANT TO GO TO A SHOW! Aggh. :ROFL: 
You are going to have to get tons of pics, video, and post results for us ya know . Good luck to you all! I hope we have some goat spot goats winning big :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hubby's coming with me to this one so hopefully he'll get videos and pictures. I really want some full body, clipped, set-up, full in milk photos for my site. 

It was friggid last night!!!! How are we suppose to clip!!!!


----------

